# Irish Tacos



## Pilgrim Standard (Jan 17, 2012)

My wife makes a delicious meal, of which some will no doubt scoff, but others, especially “Hearty Meat and Potato” folk will appreciate. Her extended family has dubbed this Irish Tacos. (No offence implied.) 

The whole thing is rather easy:
Brown Ground beef (don’t add taco seasoning)
Fry up some cubed hashbrown potatoes
Strain, mix both together, and slap them on a large soft shell, then decorate with favorite toppings, sauces and cheese. 

The children LOVE them, and I drool when I smell them cookin’. 

If you try it let me know if you like it. My experience has been, of those who think this may sound good enough to try, the delight in them is a foregone conclusion. 

As a note. I have not found anyone who enjoys them with taco seasoning. Something about the potatoes does not agree, but taco sauce works well.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 17, 2012)

I have probably been pre-labelled a scoffer, but if toppings and sauces are optional and to individual taste, this sounds like an acceptable meal.


----------



## Wayne (Jan 17, 2012)

And coming from Ruben, . . . that's just weird. [cf. http://www.puritanboard.com/f84/cookbook-71010/ ]


----------



## jwright82 (Feb 9, 2012)

Being Irish, if the red hair doesn't give it away, I will take no offense to it . It sounds good. I have made taco meat and hashbrowns together and I love it. I didn't try it on the soft taco but I would definantly add the seasoning. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kappazei (Feb 9, 2012)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> "A Man With God is Always In the Majority" — John Knox




Love that!


----------

